# Any Utah Sufferers?



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

I can't beleive no one in here is from utah? am i the only one who's been diagnosed in utah? ;P


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

hi, aron i am from utah too, and i also have a penpal that i talk to at least twice week,believe it or not we only live a couple miles from each other, if you want to talk or anything e mail me. hope to talk to you soon!


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank god, i live in ogden so we're all about 15 miles from each other.. maybe 20 ;P sure i'll try and email you, after i get over this urinary tract infection.. so painfulll!


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

utis suck, i had a real bad one about 4 yrs ago, now i try to catch them early and get on anti-biotics asap. hope you get over your uti real soon. drink lots of water!


----------



## feelinglost (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey I am also in Utah and looking for some support. I do not know if you will even read this since your post was over a month ago. I sure could use someone to talk to about this. I am newly married and at the worst point of this IBS-D/C than I have ever been and feeling like I am at my whits end.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Just bumping this back up. after doing a search for people in utah, i found three pages of you guys. so come on and post in here! so we know atleast we're not alone in this state.


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

hey aron, im still hanging around in here hoping to hear back from some more people, maybe we are the only 3. ive been home for the last week, i just had surgery, doc thought i could of had endo and that was part of what has been going on with me, but the doc didnt find anything, i didnt even have scar tissue from when i had my gallbladder taken out 3 years ago, so i guess its full blown ibs, and that sucks!


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm sorry Harleigh. =( I'm going through a bunch of pain from a unrelated urinary area problem. remember that UTI i mentioned months ago? I'm still haviung inssues from what ever it really was. =( I know there's more than just us though! i did a search for people in utah. and it came up with three pages of em! I'm planning on getting the word out about IBS around us. since no one seems to know what it is.


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

aron, ive read about whats going on with you, sounds really painful, my husband goes to a really good urologist, he is up in the lakeview hospital, i cant remember his name though, my husband is paralyzed and he gets urinary tract infections all the time. but to me it seems like you didnt finish all of your medication and your infection wasnt all the way gone and has gotten worse, but i hope you can make it to the dr. real soon and get this taken care of! hope you get feeling better real soon, its not like having ibs is bad enough, but having something else to deal with on top of that. im really sorry, take care.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Aron, I told you what to do, & I am deadly serious. You are in the right place at the right time so go & do something about it, & take harleighgirl along with you.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

gonow, I need money first before I can order that stuff. I'm willing to try it though, if it can help me then by god i want to try it lol


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Aron .did you get my P.M? I always stick to my word!


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

I did gonow! I trust ya, but even that amount of money make take me some time to get. =(


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

You will have to stop buying Korn cd.s for a while. Even I at 63 like some of their stuff!! I have got into Los Lobos because of their track "viking" on the "Sopranos album" & have waited 2 months to import "This Time" from the States. Maybe we can come to some arrangement if you can get good used cds of them.


----------

